# DIY Scent Beads



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nicely done thanks for sharing.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

whats it going to do to the critters when they eat them?


----------



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

ngurb said:


> whats it going to do to the critters when they eat them?


While they are not made for consumption, it is described as "non-toxic, non-irritating and non-corrosive" and "natural, biodegradable starch-based formulation."


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

hmmmm, interesting way to keep fresh scent around a bear bait.


----------



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

ngurb said:


> hmmmm, interesting way to keep fresh scent around a bear bait.


Yep! That was my focus. I also plan to try the anise beads (careful how you pronounce that, huh?) on a spot where feral hogs have been on my camera.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very cool, do you break them open to disperse the scent?


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

IIRC those are similar to those beads used as "ammunition" in a certain type of pellet gun.


----------



## jpmathewsarcher (Jun 25, 2015)

They make those and sell em called buck cage there the same beads just in a little plastic cage they work really well and will hold any smell you soak them in for a long time


----------



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> very cool, do you break them open to disperse the scent?


You just toss them out on the ground. They hold the scent until such time that they dry up. Usually they stay in gel form on the ground for several days.


----------



## camar068 (Feb 12, 2015)

corn extract? Vanilla extract? Nasty dead rot stench for 'yotes? Lol the ideas are still coming. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Great for dropping in scrape by your deer stand


----------



## nwjimwa (Jan 4, 2015)

just received some to try scents with. i'm going to try vanilla first... and if i ever finish what i want from cabelas i will try doe pee and elk pee. it would be interesting to test one of these compared to a scent wick for dispersal and how long it holds the scent. heck if i got creative i could find a spot and shoot these out of my blow gun to disperse them... but not the pee ones, those would be dropped or tossed with a sling shot.


----------



## nwjimwa (Jan 4, 2015)

Well the vanilla ones look good, leaving this weekend and will try them out. I also did a set of anise ones as well. I just used a cheap water bottle, poured some water out, scent in, and put some beads in.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but I just thought everyone might like to know that you can buy those beads at Michael's craft stores for $3.00 for the smaller pack and $5.00 for a bigger pack and they're more than I'll use in a season


----------



## Dearing85 (Sep 21, 2015)

so lets say you mix the water with deer scent, will it still hold a strong scent?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

That is brilliant. I have been using them in stabilizers for years. I don't give them as much liquid and they stay smaller. Great for absorbing vibration. It never occurred to me to use them for scent dispersal.


----------

